# Cleaning Cone Top Beer Cans



## metaldetecta (May 4, 2018)

Sorry this isn't bottle related, but I found my first two cone top beer cans while bottle digging. Should I use citric acid, oxylic acid, or another method to clean them? Found in Michigan.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 4, 2018)

I'm afraid you've only found one cone top beer can, that one on the left is something that goes into an engine - Quaker State brand, I think.  I think you'd need oxalic acid to get anything out of that other cone top, citric likely isn't strong enough for that degree of rust.  Leon (a.k.a. Hemihampton) should be able to tell you more, he's the expert on that sort of thing.


----------



## metaldetecta (May 5, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm afraid you've only found one cone top beer can, that one on the left is something that goes into an engine - Quaker State brand, I think.  I think you'd need oxalic acid to get anything out of that other cone top, citric likely isn't strong enough for that degree of rust.  Leon (a.k.a. Hemihampton) should be able to tell you more, he's the expert on that sort of thing.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## metaldetecta (May 13, 2018)

Final product after oxlatic acid.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2018)

Nice finds!  A couple of those Drewry's cans turned out really well!


----------



## metaldetecta (May 15, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice Finds. Hopefully we can find some more soon. LEON.


----------

